# return of alex brookes



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i was talking to his wife on facebook and she said alex is competing next year watch out all you heavys , the great alex is on the comeback


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

thats a nblast from the past i remember him great physiqe


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Geez I remember Alex that is a long time ago..


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

YEA IT WAS M8 91 ISH . I WAS IN THE NOVICESBACK THEN , WITH JAMES SHELMIDINE COMING BACK AND ALEX , WONDER WHO ELSE IS NEXT AND IF SHEMO IS ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT THE OLD SCHOOL LOT WILL BRING BACK THE FREACKY CONDITIONIONG MAKES YOU WIONDER EH ABOUT ALL THIS IFF-1 MGF , MFI B+ Q

CRACK LOL EH THEESE GIUYS DINT HAVE THAT BACK THEN BUT BROUGH BETTER PHYSIQUES BACK THEN , JUST PURE BLOOD and guts and hard dieting


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

chem said:


> i was talking to his wife on facebook and she said alex is competing next year watch out all you heavys , the great alex is on the comeback


 i use to know alex really well 15-20 years ago in the 90s can anyone help me get in touch pleas he knows me as mick use to live in bridlington now live in hull e-m [email protected] thanks


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i tried googling him, but just came up with loads of gay porn pics.

i had things to do this evening, too.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

this the same guy?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i beleive billy payne is back competing next year


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

this message is for chem.. hi you said you were talking to alex brooks wife on facebook, i use to go and watch alex quite alot in the ninties but lost touch. Is there any chance you can help me to get back in touch, even if its his wifes name i use to know them both but i dont know if hes still married or even to the same person this was back in the ninties lol ive just down loaded a couple of old clips on to my profile on fb of alex in the 90s. if u could help me i would be greatful ive tried facebook but dont think hes on it or there that many i cant find the right one . my name is michael white my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Billy is training hard


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi chem . do u know how i can get in touch with alex or his wife i cant rember her firs name it was a long time ago but would love to get in touch again please help if u can cheers mick white


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

He is on face book bro


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

His mrs is gill Brooks


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

chem said:


> He is on face book bro


thanks chem i'll try to contact him through facebook thats a big help pal .. theres probably gonna be a million gill and alexes to choose from lol but thanks again best regards mick white


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

Try leaving him a message at kerry kayes gym betta bodies in Denton Manchester pal he trains there


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi chem! i did manage to get hold of Alex in the end, however he's not on facebook any more though. It took some doing, but i got to have a chat with him by contacting his work place and alex got back to me. It was good to hear from him again and he tells me hes enjoying his training more so now because hes doing it when he wants to and not because of the obsessiveness that it was back then. I asked him if he was gonna compete again this year and he never really gave much away, just said he may do lol. I think he will, but you can bet if he does then he'll be in great shape as always


----------



## john fenton (Oct 30, 2007)

alright mick good to see u on here i heard u saw the mrs out last night hope she was nt being stupid are u back training.


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

john fenton said:


> alright mick good to see u on here i heard u saw the mrs out last night hope she was nt being stupid are u back training.


yes john i saw ur misses out the other week she was behaving . i think she was trying to get me to chat her mate up haha. Alex is competing at the of may so if ur not doing anything come with me to watch him


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi chem i was talking to someone u know today... paul lock from beverly hes an old friend of mine seems to have high regards for u pal. pauls a top bloke to ive known his 20 years


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

chem said:


> Try leaving him a message at kerry kayes gym betta bodies in Denton Manchester pal he trains there


hi chem i was talking to someone u know today ...paul lock from beverly he has high regards for u pal spoke highly of u ..iv know paul 20 years hes a top bloke too


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

Paul is a great guy ,genuine , awesome muscle bellys , do u now if he competeting this year , soz for the late reply mt I don't come on here much now time running the gyms and personal traing take up most my time , hope your traing well


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

chem said:


> Paul is a great guy ,genuine , awesome muscle belly's , do u now if he competing this year , soz for the late reply mt I don't come on here much now time running the gyms and personal training take up most my time , hope your training well


hi chem iv not been on here for awhile either i for got my password ha ha i was with Paul yesterday we went down to see Alex brooks compete at warrington the Parr hall. Alex was awesome he won the over all too. I don't know if Paul's competing this year or next year I'll find out and let u know ..my self my training a bit hit and miss but after seeing Alex and being around some good lads its inspired me somewhat so i'm hoping to be bang at it real soon.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I was gonna post on here as I too was at Warrington on Sunday supporting a mate in the inters under 90's and my mate said that Alex was in the heavies and Geez I remember Alex when he used to compete years ago...and it was as if he has been stuck in time, what a physique, He really impressed me, I never expected him to come back looking like that....Awesome....the only difference to me was the bald head...


----------



## mic1436114647 (Jul 31, 2009)

musclemorpheus said:


> I was gonna post on here as I too was at Warrington on Sunday supporting a mate in the inters under 90's and my mate said that Alex was in the heavies and Geez I remember Alex when he used to compete years ago...and it was as if he has been stuck in time, what a physique, He really impressed me, I never expected him to come back looking like that....Awesome....the only difference to me was the bald head...


 yes alex was awesome want he hes doing the britan now in october so lets hope he does well there to. Yes its preety remarkable how alex can take that long off traing and still look that good


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Any pictures of Alex anyone?


----------

